# may need a few for a night dive



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i know that most of everyone on here are from pcola but i know there are a few from moblie DI miss. i am planning on a night dive friday night for a flounder or two. would anyone be interested in splitting cost. 2 or 3 tank dive all night


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

How'd the dive go, stick anything?


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

It went fine. Country stuck several flounder, Mitchell stuck one and I got none but had fun diving.. I just don't have the eye for the flatfish.. But if they're there country will find them..


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

long story short. it was clear current on bottom and my first stage messed up before my first dive. i went with people that have never dove at night so jitters were already up. i only did one dive and got 4. i am going this week again with my stuff fixed with some people that i have dove with a ton and i will have to redeem myself with them i guess.


----------

